# SATA link timout after boot

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

```

[   31.712373] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   31.712394] ata1.00: cmd b0/d5:01:06:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 pio 512 in

[   31.712397]          res 40/00:0c:a8:a1:88/00:00:07:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   31.712410] ata1: hard resetting link

[   32.018049] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   32.019929] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   32.019962] ata1: EH complete

```

I'm getting towards the end of my boot cycle.  It's after the boot runlevel, and during the 'default' runlevel.  According to bootchart the system is going through a period of huge disk utilization, but nothing seems to be loading.

```

[    0.519213] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.519876] ata1.00: ATA-7: INTEL SSDSA2M080G2GC, 2CV102HD, max UDMA/133

[    0.519879] ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

```

ata1 is my Intel x-25m SSD

Any ideas what's causing this timeout?

----------

## idella4

El_Presidente_Pufferfish,

whoa, Mr pufferfish??,

anyway, you're a biy light on with info.  Post, ie. wgetpaste your config & I'll try it out.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295037/

----------

## idella4

well Mr. pufferfish, it's early yet, just started compiling it now.  I was taken aback when I found my first port if call.  Your only entries for your drive are

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │      [ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                           │ │   
> 
>   │ │      [*]   ATA ACPI Support                                                      │ │   
> ...

 

First time I've seen a config not incorporating  

  │ │      [ ]   ATA SFF support                                                       │ │   

However, I'm not the gentoo admin guru, he's not here atm.

I suspect your config is underdone.  However, I shall try it, though I guess I will have to add my hard drive additions to get it to boot.

Does it boot to a console or level 5 or just hang? you haven't made it clear.  Is the outpit in your post from dmesg acquired from an external system?

I ran it with the addition only of my reiserfs.  It booted to a read only state and predictably read only my sata drive which houses this system and a usb stick.  Being read only, I didn't save the dmesg, but if it were really called for I could re-do it and boot into another system then acquire it to post.  I'm not the hardware guru, but I'd suggest adding a selection or two under ATA SFF support , such as

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

```
│ [ ] ATA SFF support │
```

only disables everything in that sub menu. If you don't need anything there, e.g. because your hard drive chip set is AHCI and you have no PATA, then its fine. It wouldn't work for me.

El_Presidente_Pufferfish

```
32.018049] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300) 
```

shows you have a SATA2 controller on the motherboard.

What drive is on the end of the data cable. If its only a SATA1 you may be having SATA fallback issues.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

@NeddySeagoon

```
[    0.519876] ata1.00: ATA-7: INTEL SSDSA2M080G2GC, 2CV102HD, max UDMA/133 
```

The drive is an Intel X-25M 80GB

@idella4

It continues to boot after pausing for approximately 20 seconds.

This drive holds my /boot and / partitions, so I find it very odd that it only hangs after it clears the boot runlevel.

----------

## idella4

I didn't finish my last entry, got distracted.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │       [*]   ATA SFF support                                                         │ │   
> 
>   │ │       < >     ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                             │ │   
> ...

 

is what I intended to add.  Neddy is the master, he'll be back later on.  So you can boot ok,  but it baulks. 

Neddy will point straight away at the merits of these choices.  If it were me, I'd be trying them through a rotation and experiment seeking a fix.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

El_Presidente_Pufferfish,

Its SATA2 both ends - which is good. It crossed my mind that you were having problems because SATA speed autonegiotation is often broken between a controller that is faster then the drive. Its good to have ruled that out.

I'm out of ideas meanwhile.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Here's my whole dmesg if it helps:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295747/

----------

## idella4

I did a google search on parts of the error message such as, and there are a few references to your drive model.

this one for example. takem from your opening post.  This bug submission supplies a handy hint that suits you & me.  I also have a drive, an old ide, playing up something awful and am just getting to figure out how to test & diagnose it.

Set smartctl onto it.  The tip that is good fo us both is smartd.  Run smartd -d, & you too may get a useful output implicating a drive hardware  state.  I think it's your drive.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

smartd -d doesn't show anything exciting

```
# smartd -d

smartd 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Opened configuration file /etc/smartd.conf

Drive: DEVICESCAN, implied '-a' Directive on line 23 of file /etc/smartd.conf

Configuration file /etc/smartd.conf was parsed, found DEVICESCAN, scanning devices

glob(3) found no matches for pattern /dev/hd[a-t]

glob(3) found no matches for pattern /dev/sd[a-c][a-z]

Device: /dev/sda, type changed from 'scsi' to 'sat'

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], opened

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], found in smartd database.

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], can't monitor Current Pending Sector count - no Attribute 197

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], can't monitor Offline Uncorrectable Sector count - no Attribute 198

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Device: /dev/sdb, type changed from 'scsi' to 'sat'

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], opened

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], found in smartd database.

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Device: /dev/sdc, type changed from 'scsi' to 'sat'

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], opened

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], found in smartd database.

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Monitoring 3 ATA and 0 SCSI devices

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], opened ATA device

```

smartctrl -a /dev/sda also doesn't seem out of the ordinary

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295775/

----------

## idella4

El_Presidente_Pufferfish,

right, that rules that out.  Change of approach, it should be in your kernel settings.

How about, save oyur config (oops already in boot). got to the kernel, invoke make defconfig, try its result.  If no better, I'll post you my healthy 2.6.36 config, you can adapt that to your pc and test.  If  I were Neddy, I could single out a single config entry, so I take this shotgun approach.  oops Neddy said he was stuck!!!

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

I added verbose ATA errors to my kernel config, and now I see:

```

[   26.720356] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   26.720368] ata1.00: failed command: SMART

[   26.720383] ata1.00: cmd b0/d5:01:06:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 pio 512 in

[   26.720386]          res 40/00:0c:88:76:46/00:00:03:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   26.720393] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[   26.720404] ata1: hard resetting link

[   27.027039] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   27.029142] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   27.029179] ata1: EH complete

```

from dmesg

Full dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295781/

----------

## idella4

El_Presidente_Pufferfish

well, ok, that adds to the error log.  I suggest to add this previously cited intel PIIX entry to boost your intel kernel drivers.  I'm fairly sure your kernel config is just lacking some key entries.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │ [*] ATA SFF support │ │
> 
> │ │ < > ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support │ │
> ...

 

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

It's an AMD system with an nvidia chipset.  I don't understand why I would need Intel chipset drivers.

The HDD is Intel, not the chipset

----------

## idella4

ooops, try again.

Mine is nvidia with an intel cpu.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.34-zen1 "Back in the Saddle" Configuration                           
> 
>  ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

try that.  I must admit I should experiment with this more to pin it down.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The HDD is Intel, 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │        < >     Intel PATA MPIIX support                                               │ │   
> 
> 

 

I'm fairly sure this addresses the hard drive, not the chipset.

 │ │        <*>     NVIDIA SATA support                                                    │ │   

addresses the chipset.  From other posts, I gather MPIIX  is a bread & butter intel drive driver.  Try it out, re-post.

That aside, have you tried make defconfig and observed its selection?

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

If I enable both AHCI SATA Support and NVIDIA SATA Support there is no change in behavior.  As far as I can tell the NVIDIA support never loads.

The system doesn't boot if I choose NVIDIA SATA Support and deselect AHCI SATA Support.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Here is my  bootchart

http://imgur.com/Ljxtb

----------

## idella4

El_Presidente_Pufferfish

right.  On the chance your kernel drive config is not optimal, could you or have run make defconfig, and describe the settings for your drive.

Your citing of 

```

[   31.712373] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   31.712394] ata1.00: cmd b0/d5:01:06:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 pio 512 in

[   31.712397]          res 40/00:0c:a8:a1:88/00:00:07:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   31.712410] ata1: hard resetting link

[   32.018049] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   32.019929] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 
```

should represent the heart of the flaw.  My suggestions may not be on target, however, those like MPIIX are worth a try, they won't hurt and can only themselves out by making no difference like the tried NVIDIA SATA Support.

Going to run your kernel config again, want to check something.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

El_Presidente_Pufferfish,

You have a lot of I/O wait there.  Please post your entire dmesg, from time zero.

Also you might like to try kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2 (or later) as it has some patches that are supposed to address that sort of thing.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

NeddySeagoon: here's my most recent dmesg:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295985/

I'll try upgrading my kernel

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

emerged 2.6.36-r3 since -r2 was hard masked.  No change.

dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295996/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

El_Presidente_Pufferfish,

Sorry about the kernel wild goose chase. The patches are only for AMD64 and you are running x86.

```
[    6.167732] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   26.720360] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
```

This 20 second gap is interesting.

Its probably wired networking trying to use DHCP and failing - that would be about the time out interval for DHCP.

```
[   26.720372] ata1.00: failed command: SMART
```

Does your SSD support SMART?

Its probably not useful on a SSD as most of the data it returns relates to mechanical problems with the drive and SSDs don't have mechanical problems.

----------

## idella4

welcome Neddy.

ok, I have reloaded your config into my 2.6.36-gentoo. I have added firstly nvidiafb which didn't want to go in, so I emerged nvidia-drivers to get into WM.  I have only added a few graphical type settings to get this far.

I have access only to my main drive and a usb stick.  So it's as close as can be to your initial config which faulters.

We both have CONFIG_X86_32 but different cpu processors & nvidia chipset.

El_Presidente_Pufferfish, whaere & how did you notice the extra I/O wait? by just observing a boot chart or by the boot noticeably baulking while you sat in front of the screen?

```

(none) bin # uname -a

Linux (none) 2.6.36-gentoo-r1 #10 SMP Fri Nov 26 03:02:22 WST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

(none) bin # ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda   /dev/sda10  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda8  /dev/sdb

/dev/sda1  /dev/sda11  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda7  /dev/sda9  /dev/sdb1

idella@(none) ~/bin $ sudo -s grep frozen /var/log/messages

Nov 22 18:40:06 genny kernel: [  101.704082] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Nov 22 18:42:51 genny kernel: [  266.720081] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Nov 22 18:56:33 genny kernel: [  243.808026] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Nov 22 18:57:38 genny kernel: [  308.320031] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Nov 22 18:58:08 genny kernel: [  339.040029] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Nov 22 18:58:39 genny kernel: [  370.016146] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

```

```

(none) bin # grep timeout /var/log/messages

................

Nov 24 00:09:48 genny kernel: [    3.710237] Testing event scsi_dispatch_cmd_timeout: OK

Nov 24 00:09:48 genny kernel: [    4.166824] Testing event scsi_dispatch_cmd_timeout: OK

(none) bin # grep timeout /var/log/dmesg 

```

```

/var/log/messages:Nov 25 12:49:20 genny kernel: [ 8731.539684] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

/var/log/messages:Nov 25 12:51:47 genny kernel: [ 8878.947132] ata8.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x

(none) bin # grep exception Emask 0x0 SAct  /var/log/dmesg   

grep: Emask: No such file or directory

grep: 0x0: No such file or directory

grep: SAct: No such file or directory

/var/log/dmesg:[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

(none) bin # grep exception  /var/log/dmesg

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

(none) bin # grep Emask  /var/log/dmesg

(none) bin # grep SAct /var/log/dmesg

```

No sign of the log entries that you are experiencing.  The occurrences in messages date back before today (26 Nov)

dmesg has no mention of timeout, frozen, Emask or SAct.

Now Let's let Neddy put all this together.  I think it's , let's see

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Its probably wired networking trying to use DHCP and failing - that would be about the time out interval for DHCP. 
> 
> 

 

Neddy, hardwired and dhcp here.  No delay that I could discern.  Worth posting the dmesg from here?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Its all in http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295985/

----------

## viralex

I had these problems today....

like hardreset sata link, system was extremely slow!

and some irq22/sata errors.

```

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593499] irq 22: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593503] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 #1

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593504] Call Trace:

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593506]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff810774ae>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x1e/0x90

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593515]  [<ffffffff810776ab>] ? note_interrupt+0x18b/0x1d0

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593518]  [<ffffffff81077e54>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0xb4/0xe0

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593522]  [<ffffffff810052f5>] ? handle_irq+0x15/0x20

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593524]  [<ffffffff81004842>] ? do_IRQ+0x62/0xe0

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593527]  [<ffffffff81430a93>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593529]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff8100a54e>] ? mwait_idle+0x6e/0x80

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593533]  [<ffffffff810014d8>] ? cpu_idle+0xa8/0x100

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593536]  [<ffffffff81626c42>] ? start_kernel+0x30e/0x319

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593539]  [<ffffffff816263c7>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe8/0xec

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593540] handlers:

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593541] [<ffffffff812dc050>] (ata_bmdma_interrupt+0x0/0x210)

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593546] [<ffffffff812dc050>] (ata_bmdma_interrupt+0x0/0x210)

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593548] [<ffffffff8137f4a0>] (azx_interrupt+0x0/0x180)

```

&&

```

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593527]  [<ffffffff81430a93>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593529]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff8100a54e>] ? mwait_idle+0x6e/0x80

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593533]  [<ffffffff810014d8>] ? cpu_idle+0xa8/0x100

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593536]  [<ffffffff81626c42>] ? start_kernel+0x30e/0x319

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593539]  [<ffffffff816263c7>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe8/0xec

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593540] handlers:

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593541] [<ffffffff812dc050>] (ata_bmdma_interrupt+0x0/0x210)

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593546] [<ffffffff812dc050>] (ata_bmdma_interrupt+0x0/0x210)

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593548] [<ffffffff8137f4a0>] (azx_interrupt+0x0/0x180)

Nov 25 19:03:29 cylon kernel: [   63.593552] Disabling IRQ #22

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   92.768016] ata4: lost interrupt (Status 0x51)

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   92.768031] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   92.768032] ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x26, BMDMA stat 0x0, BMDMA stat 0x0, BMDMA stat 0x0, BMDMA stat 0x0

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   92.768037] ata4.00: cmd 25/00:00:47:38:5b/00:01:24:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 131072 in

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   92.768038]          res 40/00:00:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x34 (host bus error)

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   92.768044] ata4: hard resetting link

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   93.224047] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   93.393038] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   93.393087] ata4.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0

Nov 25 19:03:59 cylon kernel: [   93.393098] ata4: EH complete

```

I think irq22 is hda audio intel ( is it a conflict ??)

```

Nov 25 22:49:35 cylon kernel: [    1.149362]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22

```

Then my bios didn't recognized my disk

My mobo is intel p5ke, and there are 2 sata chipsets: yukon and intel ich...

I decided to reboot system and after that I had 2 kernel panics, so I've switched to yukon's sata sockets on the motherboard.

I think they're yukon's chipset. I have 5 sata sockets red and two black (the black ones are for raid?). I've switched to black from red ones...

I'm not sure, don't know if all sockets are of intel's ich or if yukon is only for cd/dvd ide interface...

The bios was configured configured into IDE enhaced mode, now on ACHI.

These errors are very strange.... I've also switched back to 2.6.36-gentoo-r1 from r3

I can't understand what's the problem, 

I see it is a common problem, because I've found this thead.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

@idella4:

I noticed the wait by just watching the boot process.  Booting used to take ~5s total.

I don't think DHCP is the culprit.  It doesn't explain the I/O wait, does it?

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

If I remove the line 

from /etc/smartd.conf, boot proceeds quickly.

Nothing seems odd if I add the line back after boot, and run smartd -d, however

```

# smartd -d

smartd 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Opened configuration file /etc/smartd.conf

Configuration file /etc/smartd.conf parsed.

Device: /dev/sda, type changed from 'scsi' to 'sat'

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], opened

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], found in smartd database.

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], enabled SMART Attribute Autosave.

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], can't monitor Current Pending Sector count - no Attribute 197

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], can't monitor Offline Uncorrectable Sector count - no Attribute 198

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], SMART Automatic Offline Testing unsupported...

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], enabled SMART Automatic Offline Testing.

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Device: /dev/sdb, type changed from 'scsi' to 'sat'

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], opened

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], found in smartd database.

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], enabled SMART Attribute Autosave.

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], enabled SMART Automatic Offline Testing.

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Device: /dev/sdc, type changed from 'scsi' to 'sat'

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], opened

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], found in smartd database.

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], enabled SMART Attribute Autosave.

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], enabled SMART Automatic Offline Testing.

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Monitoring 3 ATA and 0 SCSI devices

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], opened ATA device

```

If I add it after boot, and restart smartd, there is no error message in dmesg.

----------

## idella4

 *El_Presidente_Pufferfish wrote:*   

> If I remove the line 
> 
> from /etc/smartd.conf, boot proceeds quickly.
> 
> Nothing seems odd if I add the line back after boot, and run smartd -d, however
> ...

 

I think you forgot to add the line you were intending to cite.  I have one, and the only line no commented out is "DEVICESCAN".

So assuming you have used this line, it appears you have pinned it.  

To support this notion.

```

genny bin # smartd -d

....................................

Monitoring 5 ATA and 0 SCSI devices

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], opened ATA device

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 92 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 1 Offline uncorrectable sectors

Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], previous self-test completed with error (read test element)

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       40%      6319         7346379

# 2  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       40%      6317         7346379

# 3  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       40%      6316         7346379

# 4  Short offline       Completed: read failure       60%      6316         7346379

# 5  Short offline       Completed: read failure       60%      6315         7346379

```

If I had smartd in my rc-update boot list, I should get a similar result.  I have a dud /dev/sdc  with read errors on some sectors. but I have never opted to add smartd to rc.

I rran your config twice on my pv and it was ok.  It looks like you've found it, or are you still looking for a more comprehensive outcome?

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Whoops.

I went from

```

/dev/sda -S on -o on -a -s (S/../.././02|L/../../4/03) -m root

/dev/sdb -S on -o on -a -s (S/../.././02|L/../../4/03) -m root

/dev/sdc -S on -o on -a -s (S/../.././02|L/../../4/03) -m root

```

to

```

/dev/sdb -S on -o on -a -s (S/../.././02|L/../../4/03) -m root

/dev/sdc -S on -o on -a -s (S/../.././02|L/../../4/03) -m root

```

and the boot delay was gone.

While that answers why my boot was delayed, it does not answer why smartd causes the delay at boot.

Furthermore, if I remove smartd from the default runlevel and start it manually, there is no similar delay.

Since I want SMART monitoring for that drive, I have to leave it enabled and endure the boot delay

----------

## NeddySeagoon

El_Presidente_Pufferfish,

The dirty hack is to start smartd in /etc/conf.d/local so you get the best of both worlds.

Meanwhile file a bug so the devs look at it.

----------

## idella4

Mr puffer-fish

Neddy's tips are always reliable.  If you'd like another dirty hack, incorporate a hibernation.  I've just recently tried it out for the first time, never knowing what it's about.  Bootup, start smatrd, when you finish your session, hibernate the computer, effectively avoiding reboots.

s2ram -f

switch it back on when you do, pick up where you left off.  .  I wonder if this would make Neddy shudder!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

hibernation is on my list of things to play with for my netbook.

----------

